# 29 gallon w/ manzanita burl **update 10/5 - new pics!**



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

It's been almost a year since I set up my first planted tank, and I finally got around to adding a hardscape. I got this nice burl from Rich (manzanita.com). It was a little too big, so I cut it in half with a Sawzall to make two pieces. Man is this stuff dense. It felt like I was cutting rock!

After soaking the wood for about 4 weeks, I removed all of my plants and vacuumed the substrate pretty good. Did a few water changes to reduce the NH4 that I stirred up, and rescaped my tank.

I know it would look better if the foreground was less busy, but I'm still in the collectoritis stage, and this is my only tank! I have to keep one of everything. :icon_lol: I'm also anxious for the background to grow in a bit.

Here are some photos:

Before:










After:




























Comments welcome!


Here is the plant list:

Alternanthera reineckii "roseafolia"
Bacopa sp. Colorata "pink"
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Echinodorus sp. from Sao Paulo
Fissidens fontanus
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Hydrocotyle vulgaris
Hygrophila corymbosa "Angustifolia"
Micromenia sp.
Murdannia spirata
Pogostemon stellatus "narrow leaf"
Polygonum sp.
Purple bamboo
Riccia fluitans
Rotala macrandra var green
Rotala sp. "mini"
Rotala sp. from Goias


Fauna:

1 Blue gourami
4 Corydoras hastatus
2 Cardinal tetras
1 Cherry barb
3 Otocinclus cats


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Looking good, I really like the burl! I have been thinking about ordering from them, but like to see what I am getting. With all the fine pieces I see people here getting, I am confidant I can order with out any worries!

What are you going to plant on the driftwood?. . . . colectoritis here we come!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice job, Turbo....everything looks happy and healthy, especially your Blue Gourami!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

*lumpy - * I may try some willow or java moss on the wood. I also have two clumps of fissidens that I may try to tie to the wood.

*fresh_newby - * Thanks! Satine poses for almost all of my pictures and she's been in my tank since day one (before it was even planted) over 2 years ago.


For the past few weeks I cut my photoperiod to just 65W for 8 hours (29 gallon tank). Although plant growth has slowed down a bit, all of my algae issues have slowed down even further. Even though they are growing slower, the plants are healthier too. Thanks to WolfenxXx for the lighting advice.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks nice turbowagon. You might also want to try some anubias on the wood. I could always trade you some if you want it.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks! I'll trade for some Anubias. See anything you want to trade for?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

:icon_twis I'd kill for some narrow leaf stellata...


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

No problem, that's my fastest-growing weed! (and one of my favorite plants, too) I do need to wait a week or two for it to fill in though. But then I can probably send you 3-4 stems plus some extras. I'll send you a PM once I have enough.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

sounds great. I used to have that plant and I miss it dearly. It was always a weed for me too... if you follow the progression of my tank you can see how it grew for me!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice change. Your blue gourami is beautiful! They tend to uglify as they get larger, but yours still looks good  I think the comments about dressing the wood with anubias, moss, or fern are accurate. You're just a few plants and some string short of a very well scaped aquarium.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

do you use one of those coralife "colormax" bulbs or is that your regular light strip that is popping out the red hues?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I am currently using 2 GE 9325K 55W bulbs in my 2X65W Coralife fixture. (only one on at a time, but for the photo both are on).

The mazanita piece I have has some really nice reddish colors to it. The A. reineckii in the background is naturally a really bright red underneath. Also the polygonum sp. takes on an interesting orange color.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Joe 

That is looking so much better buddy, nice job, the plants are looking super healthy.
I think you have got it going on now, you are on your way.

This is a perfect example of what I have been trying to tell folks about burning to much light all day long everyday.

Now you can add your other 65w bulb in the day at times, or on weekends. 

Grow with the plants/tank, increase ferts a bit when tank grows heavy.

Nice job
Bravo :bounce:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Craig for the advice and the plants (you may have noticed more than half of the species in my tank are from you). It's amazing how much a tank's health can change in a month. Here's the thread that illustrates the algae problems I had just a few weeks ago from using too much light:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/37092-algae-id-help-pics.html


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

You are welcome, I did notice a few plant sp. that looked familiar, they are all looking good, update soon please 

One month's time you can have one looking very healthy, I've also been guilty of torchin the plants...  

roud:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

A few updated photos. I'm starting to experiment with tying moss and anubias on the driftwood. The scape is kind of messy right now, but I might clean that up once the moss and anubias attach themselves.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

My favorite fish (Blue Gourami) died yesterday.  She's been with me since I first started my planted tank:










R.I.P. Satine

Well, it's been a while since an update, so here are some photos I took last night after my water change:


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

And some fun overhead shots:





























Thanks for looking!

- Joe


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry about the Gourami  

Is that Fontanus on the driftwood? Looks really nice and has grown well since the last update.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes... all of the moss you see is Fissidens fontanus. I transfered it from the rock in the foreground from the last update onto the driftwood. It is growing and spreading well.


----------



## silver7621 (Mar 16, 2007)

looking nice


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Craig what is that plant you are using for avatar?

And what is a BURL?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

I think Craig's avatar is Eriocaulon sp. "Guang Zhou"

A burl is an outgrowth on a tree. I got the wood from http://www.manzanita.com/. It came in one large round piece that I cut into two pieces.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks really, really good. Great photo skills, too!

Out of curiosity, are you using an inline diffuser for the co2?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Ernie!

Currently I'm using a Rhinox 2000 glass diffuser in the rear right corner of the tank, directly under an Eheim aquaball powerhead, which disperses the microbubbles throughout the tank. You can see the powerhead in the photos.

Also, I'm only running 65W for 8 hours with great results. The only downside to my lower lighting is that the Riccia doesn't pearl except after a water change. 

- Joe


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Satine  R.I.P Satine.

But your tank looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, I've neglected the tank for a while, but here's an update. I got rid of the riccia a few weeks ago, and last night, decided to replant the Rotala sp. 'Goias' as the foreground across the whole tank.

I still am growing out a few species, and the aquascape isn't balanced, but I some good ideas for once the foreground has grown in. Also, I realized that if you're using a CO2 mist setup, it's better to take pictures with the CO2 off. :tongue: I'll try and remember that for next time.

*Before pics. It's really grown into a jungle!




























A shot I took of a "purple bamboo" stem that breached the surface:










Some pics I took of the Pogostemon stellatus "narrow-leaf" as it was floating waiting to be replanted:




















A shot during the replanting process:










And finally, everything is replanted and arranged:














































Thanks for looking!

*


----------



## MrJP (Sep 20, 2006)

The growth you are getting is fantastic! And no signs of algea anywhere...nice!

Now if you could start over and reconsider your equipement, lighting in particular - would you go for 1x65w instead of 2x65w? I mean the price difference is more than double!!! Hard to justify when I see the jungle you got going here...

However the idea of toying arround with a mid day blast or alternating the bulbs every other day to avoid the backgroud plant leaning towards the center, both could be an interesting way to use this 2x65w fixture.

Any expert opinion on this issue would be appreciated!

Thanks.

JP


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

JP,

I'm far from an expert (just in the hobby for a year and a half), but here is my experience with 130W versus 65W over a 29 gallon:

130W / 10 hours a day:
very fast growth
good late-day pearling 
assorted algae outbreaks (staghorn, GSA, GDA, a little BBA)
constantly having to prune GSA-infected leaves of cryptocorynes and anubias
more frequent trimming necessary for fast growers

65W / 8 hours a day:
moderate, but consistent growth
no algae at all
very little pearling (none on riccia), except after water changes
lower electricity bill 
no problems growing a wide assortment of plants

If I had to do it over again, I would probably have just went with the 1X65W, I guess the only advantage to the 2X65W, is that I have the option if I want to experiment with high light in the future, but right now, I see no need. My life is much better without algae.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are some updated pics. The Rotala sp. goias has been having a hard time filling in and I'm getting close to giving up on it. I may decide to go with an HM foreground like my 8 gallon.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

A quick update:


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

wow tank looks clean and i love the wood:thumbsup:


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

looks great!

if you don't mind, I have some thoughts....

can you place the heater somewhere where it is not easily seen? perhaps beside the filter inlet? 

not sure how many fish you have there, but if you can get full-tank pics where the fish are visible (I know, it's easier said than done), I think that will help to see the actual size of the tank. Right now, it gives me the illusion that it is a small tank, when I know for a fact that 29's are not.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

O.S. - Thanks! I really wish the Rotala sp. "Goias" would take off, because I think the tank would look much better with an established foreground.

Zerg - thanks for the advice... I've been meaning to get one of those inline heaters, and you're right. The tank does look small in these pics. I need a centerpiece fish or two for the tank... right now I only have a school of Pristella Tetras and a bunch of cherry shrimp.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

With the background that you have, you can easily get away with just putting the heater where it is not easily seen. My friend placed his heater on the back horizontally behind the driftwood, and the plants covered the wire nice. Although it is nice to get the heater out of the tank so you can adjust the temp without getting wet :icon_mrgr 

A centerpiece fish will work, and so does having a visible group of schooling tetras/rasboras/whatever. Whichever you pick, I'm sure it'll improve the tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

your fissidens fontanus is AWSOME!


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a question about your CO2. How many bps are you pumping in. I have finally bitten the bullet and bought a pressurized system. First day I had it on, I killed one of my cardinals because I was pumping in too much (about 2 - 3 bps). I immediately cut it back to about 1 bubble every 3 to 4 seconds and have had no further casualties. I just added a comparable amount of plants to my tank though, and it is also a 29G.

You have a nice looking tank man. I look forward to seeing future updates.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Turbo, wow you have some incredibly healthy growth! Colors are just perfect. I also am incredibly impressed with that fissidens - amazing. I never had much luck with the R. 'Goias' either. If you ever want some marselia just lemme know. I can yank a bunch with no problems.

Funny you should mention about the tank looking small - I think you are right. The stems you are using are all fairly big-leaved stems. The L. 'cuba', Micr. Umbrosum, and Alt. Reineckki (I think those are right...?) are all stems I had kept in my 29, and they really contribute to the small feel. I might suggest some blyxa, HM, or other rotalas/ludwigias with narrow-smaller leaves.

But hey, stick with success and I'd say your current plants are a screaming success!


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

BiscuitSlayer - I'm pumping in a lot of CO2, around 3-4 bps... my fish and shrimp seem to have gotten used to it, but snails have a hard time surviving. I'm using a glass diffuser beneath a powerhead. Good luck with the pressurized system... every tank is different and it takes some time finding the right amount of CO2.

Ernie - I think you're right on with the big-leaved stems making the tank look small. I'll let you know if I decide to try the marselia. Thanks!


----------

